# Something for newbies and pro's alike...



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

A BASIC GHB for urban areas.This kit presumes you can fill in little things like flashlights, multi tools, yaddablabla..I don't want to hear: "WHERE IS THE..."
Just post the addons, save a noob the trouble.

Links for your enjoyment and inspiration!
http://www.bulkbeefjerky.com/
http://www.grandmascountryfoods.com/CountryCreamPowderedMilk/

http://www.minimus.biz/Kelloggs-Special-K-Cereal-bowl-F25-2509101-5100.aspx

http://www.amazon.com/Planters-Eighteen-Healthy-Pistachios-Hazelnuts/dp/B001GSFDIO

http://www.mdlzarabia.com/pages/tang.aspx#!prettyPhoto/0/

http://www.crownprince.com/cp-pouch-sardines.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Makarov_pistol

http://www.slickguns.com/product/hornady-zombie-max-380-acp-auto-90-grain-z-max-1799

http://www.rei.com/product/830745/katadyn-hiker-pro-water-filter

http://www.kabar.com/knives/detail/26

http://www.galaxyarmynavy.com/military-canteens-bladders-p-171.asp

http://www.adventuremedicalkits.com/product.php?product=274#

And it gets crammed into THIS:
http://www.armysurplusworld.com/product.asp?productID=6838


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

Magus said:


> A BASIC GHB for urban areas.This kit presumes you can fill in little things like flashlights, multi tools, yaddablabla..I don't want to hear: "WHERE IS THE..."
> Just post the addons, save a noob the trouble.
> 
> Links for your enjoyment and inspiration!
> ...


Not bad...!

but sardines... in a POUCH????

eeeeeEEEEEEEeeewwwwwww......

I need something a tad more rugged 

http://www.buythecase.net/product/4329/Brunswick_Kippered_Boneless_Herring_Snacks/?CAWELAID=1500580421&catargetid=1601539972&cagpspn=pla&gclid=CN6Bj92evrUCFUVN4AodIj8AJA

Even better when warm!

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sterno-Stove-Kit/15392286

...and don't forget the plastic flat-ware!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks. Really did inspire me to revamp our GHB in the car.

I do agree with "ewwwwwww" about the sardines. We have tuna in our GHB and spam.


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

Grimm said:


> Thanks. Really did inspire me to revamp our GHB in the car.
> 
> I do agree with "ewwwwwww" about the sardines. We have tuna in our GHB and spam.


Spam is just...... just...... well, just AWESOME!


In our vehicle kits, the wife and I also keep one of these:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Outdoor-Products-5-Piece-Mess-Kit/17017899

I'm aware of the hazards of aluminum, but between where we've ditched the car(s) and where we're going (home, hopefully), they'll work just fine. They're cheap enough that my heart won't break if it gets all dented up throwing it around in the cars!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Outpost said:


> Spam is just...... just...... well, just AWESOME!
> 
> 
> In our vehicle kits, the wife and I also keep one of these:
> ...


We have a backpackers featherweight stainless steel mess kit in the car. I also have an esbit stove. My goal is to keep the car GHB as light as possible and the heaviest items should be the food and water. My DH would have to walk/hike about 50-90 miles to get home depending on what site he is working at.


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

Grimm said:


> My DH would have to walk/hike about 50-90 miles to get home depending on what site he is working at.


Yup... that's a hike alright!

The wife works at an office about 15 miles from home and my office is based about 42 miles away, although I do travel around that part of the state a bit.

I'm thinking that we won't have to walk the complete distance though. In an emergency, we have a list of convergence locations in case we can't get back to the house. I try to keep her updated on my location during the day when I travel, and if she's leaving the office she updates me. Things go to crap, we try to meet at whatever point we can both get to.

While our car-kits are primarily designed for getting "stranded" in the vehicle (we get weather here  ), it's partitioned out so we have a good chunk of it with us if we need to abandon the vehicle(s) and navigate back home overland. It looks like an overnight bag and medium backpack. In fact, the overnight bag is just that... It's the same stuff we pack when we go away for a weekend at the kids' or a friends, or just take off on Friday night to a motel someplace up North!

(shhhhhh..... don't tell anyone we do that! :teehee: )

We're actually re-vamping them... again...
(always tweeking......)


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Good job magus!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I wonder if I should have specified that this is an across town version for spring/summer/fall and it needs heavily changed for winter?
I'd hoped everyone would realize that, but lately.I'm not so sure.


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

Magus said:


> I wonder if I should have specified that this is an across town version for spring/summer/fall and it needs heavily changed for winter?
> I'd hoped everyone would realize that, but lately.I'm not so sure.


You didn't see me recommend snowshoes did you?


Around here, "across town" on foot can involve a compass and an overnight!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Magus said:


> I wonder if I should have specified that this is an across town version for spring/summer/fall and it needs heavily changed for winter?
> I'd hoped everyone would realize that, but lately.I'm not so sure.


I get it. Just that there is a bigger concern for my DH to get home from a job site since I am at home all day with Roo. But if I were working or out shopping I could see how an 'across town' GHB would be useful.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I thought that I would add my 2 cents, spare socks and underwear, a mini pack of "baby wipes" some medical type gloves. cough candies, like fishermens friends of what ever you use, an empty plastic water type bottle or yogurt container that you can pee in in the event that you are stuck in you functional vehicle in traffic with no where to "go" Make sure that it is easily identifiable <ie duct tape or what ever and of course a roll of TP, I believe that cottonelle is best here because it is reasonable to use and quite tough, so a roll can last a while. I find that everytime I do a road trip I find a new handy thing to bring in the bag. spare shoe laces until you find paracord. if you have to sneak odor less deoderant. I know nursing staff who put deoderant on the bottom of their feet to keep their shoes from smelling to badly from multiple wearings in a row , like you would in a get home situation. 

I used to have a ghb, but it got forgotten a time or 2, so now I have a go everywhere bag, a swiss army laptop backpack ($40.00 from costco) I carry almost all of my stuff in it, including my wallet (to learn to take it with me all of the time) you soon learn what you need and what works, I carry a box of good energy bars that are decent tasting, but not so good that they just get eaten for snacks, I carry 2- 2quart stainless water bottles so that I can boil water if needed, a young prepp minded guy went to pick up a truck for his boss, one of my maintainance customers, and we discussed how far of a walk our 20 minute trip in the pick up would be on foot. 

I have gone on 400 mile resque trips, to pick up a stranded truck tractor and trailers, the driver knowing full well that the tractor would quit, again, just not when. when we got the broken tractor loaded he climbed into the cab of the tractor for the trip home , he had to move my trip bag, which has a few days food and water in it. "what the hells in there??", and in the next breath do you have any water? 4 times since he first called at 0730 until I got to him at about midnite (the tractor would restart and he would cancel the resque)he had been in towns where he could have grabbed a few things, but didn't even get a couple of extra waters. This is a man who has spent years in the cold canadian north in a truck. I may pack a lot of stuff but noone minds when they need something.

Stuff to think about


----------



## jb5571 (Feb 20, 2012)

Tirediron said:


> I thought that I would add my 2 cents, spare socks and underwear, a mini pack of "baby wipes" some medical type gloves. cough candies, like fishermens friends of what ever you use, an empty plastic water type bottle or yogurt container that you can pee in in the event that you are stuck in you functional vehicle in traffic with no where to "go" Make sure that it is easily identifiable <ie duct tape or what ever and of course a roll of TP, I believe that cottonelle is best here because it is reasonable to use and quite tough, so a roll can last a while. I find that everytime I do a road trip I find a new handy thing to bring in the bag. spare shoe laces until you find paracord. if you have to sneak odor less deoderant. I know nursing staff who put deoderant on the bottom of their feet to keep their shoes from smelling to badly from multiple wearings in a row , like you would in a get home situation.
> 
> I used to have a ghb, but it got forgotten a time or 2, so now I have a go everywhere bag, a swiss army laptop backpack ($40.00 from costco) I carry almost all of my stuff in it, including my wallet (to learn to take it with me all of the time) you soon learn what you need and what works, I carry a box of good energy bars that are decent tasting, but not so good that they just get eaten for snacks, I carry 2- 2quart stainless water bottles so that I can boil water if needed, a young prepp minded guy went to pick up a truck for his boss, one of my maintainance customers, and we discussed how far of a walk our 20 minute trip in the pick up would be on foot.
> 
> ...


After surviving Hurricane Katrina I can't stress enough how correct you are about wipes. They are great for cleaning yourself up. Cleaning up nasty things you don't want to touch like public bathroom handles etc. Besides the fact you won't need TP now (Tp tends to not work well in wet catastrophes).


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Tirediron said:


> I thought that I would add my 2 cents, spare socks and underwear, a mini pack of "baby wipes" some medical type gloves. cough candies, like fishermens friends of what ever you use, an empty plastic water type bottle or yogurt container that you can pee in in the event that you are stuck in you functional vehicle in traffic with no where to "go" Make sure that it is easily identifiable <ie duct tape or what ever and of course a roll of TP, I believe that cottonelle is best here because it is reasonable to use and quite tough, so a roll can last a while. I find that everytime I do a road trip I find a new handy thing to bring in the bag. spare shoe laces until you find paracord. if you have to sneak odor less deoderant. I know nursing staff who put deoderant on the bottom of their feet to keep their shoes from smelling to badly from multiple wearings in a row , like you would in a get home situation.
> 
> I used to have a ghb, but it got forgotten a time or 2, so now I have a go everywhere bag, a swiss army laptop backpack ($40.00 from costco) I carry almost all of my stuff in it, including my wallet (to learn to take it with me all of the time) you soon learn what you need and what works, I carry a box of good energy bars that are decent tasting, but not so good that they just get eaten for snacks, I carry 2- 2quart stainless water bottles so that I can boil water if needed, a young prepp minded guy went to pick up a truck for his boss, one of my maintainance customers, and we discussed how far of a walk our 20 minute trip in the pick up would be on foot.
> 
> ...


We keep a glass wide mouth bottle in the car as a on the fly urinal. My DH use to use soda bottles but they smell and discolor after repeat uses. The glass can be cleaned and even sterilized. BUT I don't think glass would be a good choice for some people.

As a woman a bottle urinal can be messy. I recommend getting a 'Go Girl' to keep in your GHB. Makes peeing a bit neater. I have one in the car and one in both my BOB and Roo's.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

And never forget the tactical gloves as a minimum for the family member that is expected to physically do the most fighting/scavening/tirechaging/rescuing.

This is whats in my LBE ( which is my "BOB" as I travel light)
4 30rd PMags (XM855 greentip)
2 20 rd PMags (same)
1 comeplete military issue MRE (includes macthes, TP etc)
3 pairs of Spare contact lenses and solution (will be thrown out once my right eye is done as well)
2 pairs spare socks
2 pairs spare underwear
2 Small Bic lighters
Some addtional TP
1 Pair spare bootlaces
1 spare T shirt
1 small bottle of CLP
1 toothrbush (hard, for expedient gun cleaning)
1 Toothbrush soft w/ small toothpaste (for teeth cleaning)
2 bottles of water (in back)
1 Tube neo Sporin.
1 field 1st aid kit
1 Gerber 5 inch blade 
1 Poncho ( rolls up in back)
1 Lensatic compass
1 each paper Map of VA and MD in TAPCO ziploc
1 Pair tactical gloves (either my WileyX's or my Mechanix tacticals)


----------

